# Mouse!!



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I was watching TV, when all of a sudden Sage went tearing across the room. EEEEEK, she was chasing a mouse. Okay, we are not talking about a little bitty mouse. This thing was ENORMOUS. Seriously it was the biggest, fattest mouse I've ever seen. 

Sage grabbed it and then they both jumped about a foot in the air. She dropped it (did I say it was HUGE?), and then chased it, grabbing it, dropping it, jumping in the air. YUCK. 

I grabbed a broom, threw open the patio door and tried to sweep it out the door. It kept running behind my hamper, Sage chasing it, me swatting at it. 
Yikes. It finally made a break for the patio door, and I swooshed it out into the cold and rainy night.

Sometimes it does pay to have a dog with crazy prey drive. Even if it is just to take on a nasty rodent in the living room.

Time to break out the traps.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good Girl!!!! 

Ok, mouse stories:

1. Frodo. I saw him rearing up and twisting and then dancing with his feet and then putting his head down there. I thought he had gone crazy. I went over there and he had caught a mouse. I got the broom and opened the door and got it outside. Yay. 

2. Frodo and Arwen. Arwen was six months old. I found a nest under a dog house. I put the house down and called the dogs. I picked the house up and they each grabbed a mouse. Arwen went behind the house with hers and I did not see her again. Frodo killed his quickly and then one by one dispatched the rest of the litter. Good dog Frodo!

3. Arwen. She was about six or seven and the darn thing was IN MY FRIDGE! I shut the door of the fridge and called Arwen. I set her up in the door way so she would see it when I opened the fridge. I opened the door. It looked out. She looked at it. She looked at me, and plainly said, "not in my job description!" The mouse came out of the fridge and ran across the dining room and under the buffet and hutch. Bad girl, Arwen!

4. Jenna. The mouse was running around the sun room. I cornered it behind the trash can. I called Jenna. Jenna! Look a mouse! Jenna cocked her head at me, and then walked away. Uhg! Jenna. 

5. Arwen, two rats same day laying side by side outside in her kennel, both killed, not eaten. Good girl Arwen. 

My current lot are not mousers. They are useless. I need a rat terrier for that I guess.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

We had kenneled the dogs outside to go to the store, came back let the dogs in, Cody threw up, went over there, he'd thrown up a mouse, beady eyes and all! That was freaky, to see and clean up!i threw an old towel over it and threw towel and all away!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When my Italian Greyhound, Zelda, was young, she teamed up with my Doberman, Tessa, and they were expert mouse killers. Between Zelda, Tessa and the rat snake that lived in my attic, I was mouse free for several years. Well, Tessa got very old and died, and Zelda is blind, and the rat snake apparently moved away, so now I have a mouse problem again. I have a field behind my house, so it's _always_ a problem.

Poor Sage is probably so confused. I always tell her not to chase and bite the kitty. This weekend she had a herding instinct test, and biting the goats was a big NO. And now I encourage her to KILL THE MOUSE! 

I'm just glad that her crazy prey drive is good for something around here. And that girl is SO fast.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> Good Girl!!!!
> 
> Ok, mouse stories:




Love the mouse stories! And I feel your pain...

I only hope I don't have a repeat of last year, when I came home to one TOAD after another in the living room. I seriously have no idea how they were getting in, unless the dogs brought them in, or they learned how to use the dog door. 

I don't think I have the energy for both mice and toads...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> 3. Arwen. She was about six or seven and the darn thing was IN MY FRIDGE! I shut the door of the fridge and called Arwen. I set her up in the door way so she would see it when I opened the fridge. I opened the door. It looked out. She looked at it. She looked at me, and plainly said, "not in my job description!" The mouse came out of the fridge and ran across the dining room and under the buffet and hutch. Bad girl, Arwen!



LOLOL, this is my favorite.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I only have one GSD/mouse story and I've told it before. Reruns.....

A mouse had somehow gotten into a coat that was hanging in the laundry room. I moved the coat and the mouse fell on me. I screamed and my big fearless Annie peed on the floor. I'm not sure if that is a step up from doing nothing. Probably not.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was watching tv and my Midnight came and dropped a dead mouse right next to me. I flew off the couch as I did not know it was dead. Guess she wanted me to know she had taken care of it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG IT'S BACK. SERIOUSLY. IN THE KITCHEN.

:help:

Arghhhhhhh! nasty disease infested rodents, skipping around my kitchen. I am so grossed out. If it's not the orginal mutant mouse, then its BIGGER scarier brother. I swear I don't know how they are getting in the house, and I don't think I have a bear trap big enough to kill it. This _incessant_ rain must be driving them indoors. 

I set 4 traps in the kitchen, and I mean these are some serious traps. I put a baby gate across the kitchen doorway in case the Giant Mouse decides to take off running with his trap (it's happened before. Ewwwwwwww). I'd hate to wake up in the middle of the night to Sage tangling with a mouse in a trap. Better safe than sorry.

I may never sleep again.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Thankfully, I have not had a mouse problem. Not sure what Fiona would do. But my mom had a mouse. It was in the kitchen and ran across the floor. I screamed and ran out. I refused to enter the kitchen until my mom set a trap and it was caught. I hate mice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

oh my I would be running around the house screaming if I saw a mouse, Arexa would definately chase it althought I wouldn't want to give her kisses after she handled that nasty thing.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja is our resident mouser. The cats have 3 to their names, Freyja has 10+ (I'm sure she has more but she consumes them so I can't keep an accurate tally). She also loves to catch spiders and other creepy bugs in our house. Essentially, if it's smaller than her, she's going to eat it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is a big wooded area - maybe 10 acres behind my house.....a circle of homes/streets around it....the main reason I bought this house so I would not have another yard right behind mine....There is a swim club opposite me on the other side of the circle....down hill, I can barely see it in the winter and only hear it in the summer....lots of wildlife in those woods - deer, groundhogs, fox, raccoons and ... you guessed it! Rats and mice....in the winter when no one is using the swim club they migrate to bird feeders, and in such numbers that I quit feeding the birds. Seeing big fat rats scurrying around is not pleasurable!

One night when I pulled into the drive (back of house) Kyra jumped out of the car and ran! I heard this loud EEEEKKKK and here she comes, proudly carrying a rat!

When Wolf was about 4 months old, with at least a foot of snow on the ground, he started out of the yard, into the woods on an old path that was there for the kids to walk down to the pool years ago...he started digging furiously...yep, dug up a frozen rat!

So I reluctantly quit feeding the birds due to the rats......and then the little buggers ate my garage door! The rats ate off the rubber guard! So I had a problem with them getting into the garage - last winter, Csabre went nuts in the garage - digging at a pile of boxes and junk I had sort of dumped when cleaning out the truck, bins of dog training stuff, etc.....she came out with an plastic jug that I used to carry water that a rat had chewed into for the water I guess. The rat was stuck in the jug and Csabre wanted it! She was trying to bite through the jug to get it...I took the jug off of her and threw it down the hill into the woods, hitting a tree with it (could NOT have done that if I tried!). Apparently one of us killed the rat though.

I replaced the garage door, had a new frame of 2 x 6s installed last summer when I got home. They put this nice weatherstripping around the whole door. Something started on the weather stripping when it got cold...little circles of plastic lying on the ground and now a little gap that light gets through. But no rats in the garage according to Csabre...thankfully!

Lee


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I only have one GSD/mouse story and I've told it before. Reruns.....
> 
> A mouse had somehow gotten into a coat that was hanging in the laundry room. I moved the coat and the mouse fell on me. I screamed and my big fearless Annie peed on the floor. I'm not sure if that is a step up from doing nothing. Probably not.


LMAO! I'm sorry but this story had me rolling!


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> OMG IT'S BACK. SERIOUSLY. IN THE KITCHEN.
> 
> :help:
> 
> ...


It sounds like from your description it is a rat, not a mouse. I fortunately have never had a mouse or rat in my home but did have a rat under my house last year. gross! Apparently it got through the crawlspace vent grates so I got some 1/4" heavy wire mesh and lined the grates. The house next door is a rental and somehow got infested with rats because of the skanks that had lived there. ugh. The landlord fixed the problem before the new tenants moved in so hopefully wont see another rat!!


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

If we had rats, mice or both in our house, my mother would not come home until they were completely gone. She is that terrified of them. Sadly, Gypsy most likely will chase, get bit on the nose, kill the rodent and bring it to my dad, tragically my mom or myself to throw it since she will see it as a new toy. Then again, she would kill it and chew on it like she did with a lizard she found when she was about 6 months old. I learned my lesson about being careful about getting something that a dog should not have in its mouth that day.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

No mice/rat stories, sadly, but we have a good Toad one.

We had just moved and we hadn't been in the house for a month. We hear Croakers all the time, but I didn't think they were close to the house. Finn comes in after a potty break and his cheeks are puffed out and he's salivating. I looked and said, "drop it...". Out comes this huge freaking toad! I scream, it jumps, he jumps on it, and squishes it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky and Daisy were Mousers but Daisy played w/ them. You know like a stuffed animal. Lucky kind of ate them.


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

spring is in the air and the occasional fly gets inside when opening doors. Annie is pretty good at catching them. i will await the arrival of our first mouse and hope she does as well.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

The cats have killed a couple of bats & a TON of mice that got in through the dog doors. I dislike em dead or alive & was getting grossed out at the random heads, tails, legs & organs being left behind. This year I had some in my bedroom but nowhere else. I got an electronic zapper off Amazon & electrocuted 'em. I didn't let the cats in the bedroom b/c the notion of them dropping one on me while I'm asleep is just too ugly. 

Djibouti dragged in a couple of opossums. The 1st opossum was barely conscious & doing it's 'possum' thing. I simply swept it out the door & off the porch tho' Djibouti was miffed that I took *his* critter. The last opossum eluded my efforts to get him the @#$^%#@ out of the house & was here for 4-5 days (ugh). I suggested to Djibouti that it was *his* so DO SOMETHING but he kinda shrugged & let me know he was sooooo not interested. 

I learned that opossums can move much faster than I would have guessed. I once knocked the darn thing off the railing upstairs to the wood floor 13' below & it didn't go into its possum thing<sigggh>. Given that, it wasn't surprising when I knocked it 3-4' off an entertainment stand & it did nothing but flee in the wrong direction (I'd hoped to get it to run outdoors). It was a frustrating, very aggravating time for me & the critter. I didn't have Phoenix then but if I get another in the house I suspect she'll take a real (& possibly killing) interest in it. She's considerably more predatory than Djibouti who just drags em in. Love the big lug but sheeeesh.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't have anymore mouse and dog stories, but this is the weirdest mouse thing that every happened to me. Last fall I took down all of my birdhouses for the winter, so I could clean them out. Most of them are made from gourds and I didn't want to leave them out all winter. I also had one little wooden wren house. It had a wire hanger that was wrapped around the tree limb. I couldn't remove it by hand, so asked my hubby to get it down, when he had the chance. He took the house down and sat it on the patio table. Out popped a mouse. He called me and asked me what he should do. I said, "Put it back in the tree."

Never had a mouse in a birdhouse before. He had stuffed it full of soft fluffy stuff. I don't know if he stayed in there all winter or not, but he is gone now. Thank goodness.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I had a mouse in one of my kitchen cabinets. I still won't use those cabinets. My girl clawed off the baseboard moulding trying to get at the thing. Thankfully, I trapped it the next day. It was big and fat! Probably from eating all the dog food that fell between the cabinet and the stove. 

Cut to 2 weeks later. I go down in the basement to check the carpet for dog poo because the cleaning lady was coming over the next day. I found 3 desicated little baby mice next to my computer emergency battery. I guess they were huddled around it for warmth, but eventually died of dehydration.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I got up this morning, and one of my heavy-duty mouse traps had a victim. Ya!, and ewwwwww. 

THEN, I go out the front door to go to work, and there is the mouse from last night's mauling, dead on my front step. Really??? It was a nasty way to begin the day. (I snapped a photo with my iPhone, but it really doesn't do it justice)

I don't even want to go home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I only have one GSD/mouse story and I've told it before. Reruns.....
> 
> A mouse had somehow gotten into a coat that was hanging in the laundry room. I moved the coat and the mouse fell on me. I screamed and my big fearless Annie peed on the floor. I'm not sure if that is a step up from doing nothing. Probably not.


I love this one. 

They say GSDs are #2 at everything which means #1 overall, but I really have to bed to differ on the mouse/rodent thing. Some are passable, but in my opinion most are in the unsatisfactory to needs-improvement categories. 

As for mouse stories, my brother was sleeping and felt something between his legs, and well, his cat had caught minnie mouse, killed her, and brought her to her favorite person in the whole world. My brother did not act appropriately at all. He bannished her from the bedroom, lol. 


Dogfaeries, I hate to say this, but mice just aren't loners. Usually they come in groups. Keep the traps out. A couple of years ago I had to kill eight of them before we were all done. And Babs DID bring a tiny baby mouse that staggered out of the litter after I caught its momma right up into the bed. I don't think she wanted to kill it, I think she was trying to mother it. Babs! No!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a very good friend whose Irish Wolfhounds were extremely predatory but they couldn't be bothered killing rats or mice. A rat or mouse could run past them & they'd barely blink. (Squirrels however weren't safe).


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Selzer, I plan on having several traps set all the time! Everyone makes fun of me, but I have the trap thing down to a science. Mice do not steal bait from my traps. 

I take this particular trap, and hot glue (yes, I said hot glue) a cheerio to it. Lightly frost the cheerio with peanut butter. And then place it in a brown paper lunch bag.
There is no grabbing the cheerio and running. And the lunch bag keeps me from having to look at the carnage, (I peek inside and look for a tail) and I just pick up the bag and toss the whole thing. 

The "pick up and toss it in the trash" part, is easier said than done. You should've heard me screaming like a banshee awhile ago, trying to dispose of the mouse on the porch and the mouse in the bag. I have a serious case of the heebie jeebies right now. 

Usually Sage's prey drive makes me crazy. She wants to chase everything that moves. I'm very happy that I have a dog that is a mouser again! Carly has chased mice before, but hasn't been very serious about it. Of course she is the dog that DIDN'T try to eat a sheep and a goat during her herding instinct tests...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> Selzer, I plan on having several traps set all the time! Everyone makes fun of me, but I have the trap thing down to a science. Mice do not steal bait from my traps.
> 
> I take this particular trap, and hot glue (yes, I said hot glue) a cheerio to it. Lightly frost the cheerio with peanut butter. And then place it in a brown paper lunch bag.
> There is no grabbing the cheerio and running. And the lunch bag keeps me from having to look at the carnage, (I peek inside and look for a tail) and I just pick up the bag and toss the whole thing.
> ...



 I haven't had this much fun reading a thread in a LOOOOOOONG time :wild:. 

Maybe a year or so ago, there was snow on the ground so I know it was winter time, but in NE Ohio, that could be most of the time. Anyhow, I heard this crashing. I thought the pups were eating the floor in the sun room again and tried to ignore it. Then I went out there, and all seemed quiet. Hmmm. 

I went back to my computer. The crashing started again. Uhg. Jenna was fine, nothing was going on, and it sounded closer. I walked most of the way out of the room and stopped. I heard the crashing, definitely in the dining room. Oh no! I had been hearing something at night but was hoping it would go away on its own. 

I looked everywhere, nothing. 

I got down on my knees and looked under the buffet and hutch which has legs. Nope. I turned and started to walk out and heard the crashing again. I had the garbage bag out of the kitchen garbage, and I walked over there, and right down in there was a rat! 

It was a cute little bugger, looked like the kind they have at the pet store, fat fancy rat -- not one of those long thin ones. 

But I knew he had to go to rat-heaven. Just evicting him was NOT the answer. 

I called dad, and watched the garbage can until he got there. 

I let him carry it outside while fetching my gun like he said. 

Well, between the two of us, the rat was dispatched. They are evil. They chewed my water pipe under the trailer so it sprayed all over the underside of the new floor I put in in the study. Probably the cause of running hot water tank down and having to replace all those elements. I don't know. But my floor used to be mushy and I had them remove all the floors in the house and put in double the plywood and then put pergo on top, and now it has to be re-done at least in the study. 

And for some strange reason the electric to half my outlets in my study and my ceiling fan in the living room just went on strike. I had my contractor in, and my dad. But that was a good year ago too, and still nothing is resolved. The ceiling fan/light is in a box in the room in pieces. Ugh. 

Some people keep them as pets. Talk about insanity.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

My mouse/rat story is not very entertaining, as it could have ended badly. I woke up one morning to my Maltese vomiting heavily, and there was a good amount of blood in the vomit. I took her to the vet, who didn't really know what was going on, but put her on some medication, sent me home and told me to monitor her. She recovered on some chicken and rice and recovered within a day. 

The next day, once she was back to normal, I let my dogs out to play in the yard. She immediately ran behind our shed, which was weird, so I followed her. Sure enough, there was a dead rat behind the shed, which had most likely been poisoned. :-( And my Maltese had chewed on the dead rat, thus the bloody vomit! She recovered fully within a day, but scared me to death.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have too many gross rat/mice/squirrel tales to remember, but 2 are forever in my memory. I have a very nice 6 run kennel system which I hardly use because my dogs act like I'm incarcerating them in a concentration camp, so I use them to store wood, well one day I was clearing all the wood out of one kennel to make room for new unseasoned wood, I was home from work with ironically a bad back pull, but they were delivering wood and I had to make room, as I got to the very back a HUGE wood rat charged me squeaking and jumping at me, than I saw a bunch of hideous little rats scurrying behind her, I leaped in one bound to the top of the kennel fence dangling trying to keep my feet out of the angry mother rats teeth, I was screaming bloody murder when the cavalry (my 3 terriers) came running to my aid, the JRT was almost the same size as the mother, but he made quick work of her while the Cairns destroyed the offspring, it was just seconds before they were all dead. Funny thing, my back didn't hurt anymore. :0

Second incident I was pouring grain into a horses feed tub when a rat leaped out at my face and got tangled in my hoop earrings, I fell on my back screaming and too afraid to reach out and knock it down, Bebe my little female Cairn, grabbed it by the back, the rat was fighting her and latched onto her face which made Bebe insane with anger, she dislodged it and as it was halfway down a hole to escape she grabbed its back leg, more rolling and growling and Bebe pulled its leg off, I about threw-up and fainted..... but in all honesty that is why I have Terriers, I despise rodents and am in a constant state of war, you have horses, you have rodents, so I stack the deck in my favor.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> I despise rodents and am in a constant state of war, you have horses, you have rodents, so I stack the deck in my favor.


I used to keep my feed in big 55 gallon plastic barrels. One morning I reached deep into the barrel to scoop feed and a mouse ran up my arm. Not really sure where it intended on going as I began screaming and flinging around like a scare crow caught in a hurricane. I fell backwards over one of our feral barn cats who also screamed and flung around attempting to escape the insanity. 

I now have METAL 55 gallon barrels.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We have more mousecapades going on at my house. 

About 5:30 this morning, I woke up to the sound of Sage scrambling around in the dining room. Grrrr. I got up and asked her if she found a mouse, and she ran to the laundry room door and stuck her nose under it. I opened the door, but apparently it was under the washing machine and not about to come out. 

I think my plan of attack this weekend is to let the Siamese cat roam free and put Sage in my bedroom with me. I lock the kitty up so I don't have Sage chasing her around. I only hope she doesn't do the heinous Siamese yowl all night because she can't come in the bedroom with me. She'll be a year old in a couple of weeks. It's time she had a job!


----------



## Crewchef (Feb 12, 2013)

Day one with our new GSD pup Zula our Terrier was teaching her mousing. The unlucky target was a chipmunk. Notice the past tense, was. Now the tag team searches around the brush pile daily looking for the next target.

A little different but similar, our Springer Spaniel used to jump and catch low flying birds in mid flight. Never killed one that I saw, just catch and release. I swear she caught the same blue bird multiple times.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Crewchef said:


> A little different but similar, our Springer Spaniel used to jump and catch low flying birds in mid flight. Never killed one that I saw, just catch and release. I swear she caught the same blue bird multiple times.


My Italian Greyhound, Niles, used to catch birds too. One time we were on the deck, and suddenly he jumped and had a little wren in his mouth. I yelled "drop it" and he opened his mouth and it flew away into the bushes. I was kind of surprised that he actually listened to me, lol.


----------

